# 1991 D21 U-Joint replacement



## beautyred91 (May 8, 2009)

Hi
I have a 1991 Hardbody d21 Longbox Pickup (VIN: J.....Japanese made). I have had some vibration in it recently and realized my front u-joint was toast. I took it to the dealer and they said that in order to replace the u-joints I need a whole new driveshaft.
I am just wondering if anyone has heard of this before or is the dealer just trying to take me for a ride (they want $950can for a new driveshaft). 
If for some reason I do need to replace the driveshaft whats the ebst route to take? I have heard it can be a lot cheaper just to have one made, I have also looked in Powertrain Industries for a brand new one but as I live in Canada by the time I pay shipping and duty etc it still won;t be cheap. I would like to avoid finding one in a scrap yard as I would worry about the same problem occuring.
If you have any thoughts/comments that would be great!
Thanks


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the dealers full of it. I changed out all my U-joints no problem. Never heard of having to replace the driveshaft unless of course there was something wrong with it.


----------



## beautyred91 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks
I am going to take it into a different shop where they fabricate driveshafts and see what they think. Damn dealers!


----------

